# Windows 7 Boot Manager error 0xc000000f



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Windows 7 Boot Manager error 0xc000000f
error says 
"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1: Insert your installation disc and restart your computer
2: Choose your language settings and then click "Next"
3: Click "Repair Your Computer"

If you do not have this disc. contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assisstance.

Status: 0xc000000f

Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible ."



Please help me, I use this lap top for work! And I need it to be okay ASAP, I do not have any installation disc or recovery disc.i can't even access the save mode, please help me and is it possible not to reformat the lap top? Because I have really important documents in it, can't lose it.. I really need help desperately.. I'm running a Lenovo g480.. Thank you on advance for your advice!


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

Can you boot into safe mode ? If you can, try system restore.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't.... Will system restore delete everything inside? Cause I haven done any back up before...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

When I on my lap top after the bios screen it will turn into black screen, around 30-40 sec it will say the error I posted...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

I have recently installed a software, and when I'm doing my work my laptop just hang and I can't do anything even pressing ctr alt delete won't help so I force shut down and this is when the error occur, it there anyway I can access my laptop so that I can delete the software?? ):


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*System Restore *

System Restore does not cause you to lose your personal files or password. Items like documents, e-mail messages, browsing history, and the last specified password are saved when you revert to an earlier state with System Restore.

System Restore protects your personal files by not restoring any files in the *My Documents* folder. It also does not restore any files that use common data file name extensions, such as .doc or .xls. 

If a program was installed after the restore point that you are restoring to was created, the program might be uninstalled as part of the restoration process. Data files that are created with the program are not lost. However, in order to open the files again, you must reinstall the associated program. 
----------------
This sounds more like the hard disc is on it's way out. What diagnostics have you performed on the harddrive? I would suggest slaving the drive and start with running crystal disc too see what the SMART status reports.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

But I just brought the laptop last month, And I only have documents in it, no other software.. I didn't perform any diagnostics, and I can't, right after the bios screen it just went black screen, there's nothing I can do...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

And after the black screen the error message will be shown...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Most of my doc and my FileMaker is on my desktop and not in document folder..


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Brand, model of the laptop?


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Lenovo, g480.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Well you could use a repair disc. To get a repair disc, find someone with Windows 7 link here: http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-7/create-a-windows-7-system-repair-disc/

You can also download a ready repaid disc from the website. Scroll down and you will see the option.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright, I will give it a try, hope every will be okay by tomorrow, thanks for the advice, get back to you if it still don't work...?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Sure, i will try to answer ASAP


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

If that fails from another PC...


Downloading  UBCD which is in my signature.Burn the ISO Image to a blank CD using  Imgburn  (How to burn a ISO Image using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd boot with the cd go to HDD>Diagnostics>The make and model of your hard drive, Seagate, Maxtor, Drive Fitness which is Hitachi, Or Western Digital. Perform a short and long test. Could also be called "Standard" and "Extended" test or also "Comprehensive" test. The Seagate hard drive test will work on most drives.

If you can not find the right test for your hard drive your OEM computer may have it's own hard drive diagnostics testing tool. Refer to your OEM computer documentation to find out how to access these test. Also try going to the manufacture of your machine to find documentation about it. Also consider going to the manufacture of your hard drive to look to see if they have hard drive diagnostics test. The ideal test or method would include an ISO that could be burned via an image to a cd which would be made bootable.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

@sysesc hey bro, do i needa press anything when i insert the disc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try F11 while booting to get a on time boot menu to select the drive the repair disk is in.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

k im trying it now. hopefully it can work...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

im using 64 bit repair disc to fix, i do know whether my lap top is 64 bit or 32 bit, will it have any problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it has to be the same version you have installed.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay I've tried 2 disc but both will just stuck there after asking me to select the language...


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

What should I do? ):


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing came out after ive select the language, what should I do,I need help!! ):


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you figure out if you 32 or 64 bit system?
If not check the sticker on the bottom.

Check the disks you burnt to make sure they work in another machine.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

64, you tried, it can be use..


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

I tried, but I cant be use* sorry for the typo..


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

I've found my old window 7 installation disc, but it can't repair my laptop, I can only install, and for what I know my stuff will be deleted, is there anyway to not let it delete?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See this article from MS on using the install disk to do a repair> Start your computer from a Windows 7 installation disc or USB flash drive


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

I've insert my disc again and there's 3 options for me, windows setup(ems enabled), f8 to for advance option and windows memory diagnostic. Which one should I choose??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it say "Chose An Operating System to Start " 
Then hit enter and the setup disk will start loading start up files for the recovery process.


----------



## KeeNianyong (Sep 22, 2012)

Seem like it did not help at all, but it's okay, ive no choice but to bring it to the shop and fix, thanks for all the advice anyway


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

KeeNianyong said:


> im using 64 bit repair disc to fix, i do know whether my lap top is 64 bit or 32 bit, will it have any problem?



If you have a 64bit repair disk it will not work with Windows 7 32bit. You will have to find out which version you have 64bit or 32bit then use the corresponding repair disk.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

KeeNianyong said:


> Seem like it did not help at all, but it's okay, ive no choice but to bring it to the shop and fix, thanks for all the advice anyway



Wait don't give up yet. try this with your disk boot with it. Select Repair Computer then next or other options.



If that does not fix the issue. Do the same as before go to Next again go to command prompt type in

```
CHKDSK C: /R
```

If that does not also fix the issue follow the same steps as above except go to command prompt and type in then hit enter after each one.


```
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```


----------

